

Display your Terms and Conditions - samh
http://www.samonsoftware.com/?p=123

======
panic
You mention the real solution is an agreement people are willing to read. How
about showing a colloquial, "human-readable" version of the Terms and
Conditions with a link to the full legalese?

~~~
samh
Exactly. But there are legal issues with that, if you say "Here is our legal
agreement, here is another agreement I want you to read" in court people will
argue they should only be held to the agreement they were asked to read.

I agree with you, but we cant solve the problem with having a 'legal' and a
'human readable' version, we need the legal version to be human readable (ok
ok lawyers are humans also :) )

It's claimed that legal language is needed because it's more precise, that's
not true.

Take a relatively simple legal case in which no facts are in disputer, ask 5
highly paid barristers for an opinion on the case and compare.

